# car registration questions



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello and Eid Mubarak to all

Approaching a year on my car now and not really sure what happens next.

I have insurance for another year (presumably I take the doc with me to wherever I register).

I have accumulated over 3000 in fines with a couple in Sharjah that seemingly cannot be paid online

My questions are

1) where do I do this registration? anywhere near downtown or near Deira?

2) will they clear my fines for me if I pay them, including the ones I can't pay online?


Any help is much appreciated.

Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. The process depends on the age of the car. For cars over 2 years old, the vehicle will also need to be tested. If there is no testing required, you can even do the process online, on the RTA website. They will normally send you a text as a reminder a few weeks before your registration is due. Alternatively, some of the car showrooms, like Ford, have an RTA desk.

Otherwise, try Tasjeel  or Shamil. They can also collect your car and re-register it for a fee. There are a few insurance companies that also offer a complimentary service. I'm with Axa and supposedly they offer this service but having grown tired of waiting for a call-back, I'm just going to do it myself!

2. Yes, you have to pay your fines at RTA before you can re-register the car. If you call up the registration office that you intend to go to, they should be able to tell you whether they have the facility to accept payment for your fines. You can also go down to the Bur Dubai Police Station (behind MoE) and pay the fines and then nip next door to the Epco Vehicle Testing Station and sort out your registration.

You will need to take your insurance papers and your old registration card as well plus the pass certificate (if vehicle has to be tested). Pay AED 385 (I think) for registration + AED 50 for test and voila! I'll report back on Sunday on my experience.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for this, really helpful.

I may have to go there and do it as I tried online and seemed a little difficult.

The car was new last year so I don't think needs testing, but I have one fine in Sharjah that seemingly cannot be paid online. I hope that when I go to the centre it can be paid.

Thanks again for the very thorough response.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You're welcome. 

I went down to re-register my car today but they were conveniently shut. But, on the board there, it does that say that they accept payment of fines in cash only.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> 1. The process depends on the age of the car. For cars over 2 years old, the vehicle will also need to be tested. If there is no testing required, you can even do the process online, on the RTA website. They will normally send you a text as a reminder a few weeks before your registration is due. Alternatively, some of the car showrooms, like Ford, have an RTA desk.
> 
> Otherwise, try Tasjeel  or Shamil. They can also collect your car and re-register it for a fee. There are a few insurance companies that also offer a complimentary service. I'm with Axa and supposedly they offer this service but having grown tired of waiting for a call-back, I'm just going to do it myself!
> 
> ...


Very useful info, but just one point - Bur Dubai Police Station is in Bur Dubai, just off Trade Centre roundabout, not behind Mall of the Emirates. 

You will find Al Barsha police kiosk behind MoE


----------

